# سلسلة الأفلام التعليمية لمهندسي الحفر - (82) فلماً تعليمياً



## NOC_engineer (6 فبراير 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق MediaFire Links.txtمشاهدة المرفق MediaFire Links.txtمشاهدة المرفق 4Shared links.txtمشاهدة المرفق MediaFire Links.txtمشاهدة المرفق 4Shared links.txtمشاهدة المرفق MediaFire Links.txtمشاهدة المرفق 4Shared links.txt*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أضع بين يديكم اليوم سلسلة الأفلام التعليمية لمهندسي الحفر المكونة من (82) فلماً تعليمياً مختلفة تبين كل مراحل حفر الآبار..
روابط كل هذه الأفلام في الملف المرفق*مشاهدة المرفق 4Shared links.txt


----------



## improud2b (9 فبراير 2013)

Thnks..

ur really great ..

u help all of us .. thnks.. god bless u

i m not able to download .txt file...

so can u just post link ??

or mail me text file if possible :

[email protected]


THnks..NOC


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 فبراير 2013)

improud2b قال:


> Thnks..
> 
> ur really great ..
> 
> ...


تم أرسال الملف المرفق الى بريدك الألكتروني ..أتمنى لك الفائدة مع مجموعة الأفلام التعليمية 
the attached file was sent to your Email


----------



## improud2b (9 فبراير 2013)

Thank you NOC-Engineer

god bless you..

you are really very kind

THnks for all of your material..

it is really helpful.


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 فبراير 2013)

*ساقوم بنشر روابط كل الأفلام (82 فلم) في موقع ميديا فاير قريباً إن شاء الله .. للأستفادة منها في حالة توقف روابط فور شيرد .. *


----------



## MASB (8 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على نشرك للعلم
لكن لم اقدر فتح اي من الافلام ممكن ترشدني للطريقة المناسة لاتمكن من مشاهدتها
وبارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 أبريل 2013)

masb قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على نشرك للعلم
> لكن لم اقدر فتح اي من الافلام ممكن ترشدني للطريقة المناسة لاتمكن من مشاهدتها
> وبارك الله فيك وشكرا


أخي الكريم .. 
يمكنك تحميل كافة هذه الأفلام من خلال أتباع الخطوات التالية:
1. تنزيل ملف text الموجود في المشاركة الرئيسية .
2. كل سطر من هذا الملف هو عبارة عن رابط لفلم تعليمي واحد
3. أنت بحاجة الى فتح حساب على موقع (فورشيرد) كي تتمكن من التحميل منه .. علماً أن التسجيل فيه مجاني.
4. لو أستمرت هذه المشكلة يمكنك تحميل هذه الافلام من موقع ميديا فاير على الروابط الموجودة في الملف المرفق..

أتبع هذه الخطوات وستتمكن من تحميل كافة الأفلام إن شاء الله .. ولو واجهت اي مشكلة أخرى لا تتردد في كتابتها عبر هذه الصفحة ..


----------



## al-senator (13 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Moayad magdi (17 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم انا عندي حساب ف فورشيرد ونسخت الروابط حقت الأفلام عندي وبدأت انسخ رابط رابط ف محرك البحث عن الملفات ف فورشيرد بس بقول لي هذا الملف غير موجود مع العلم أني داخل من جهاز ايباد هل يدع كل الصيغ والملفات ولا ادخل من لابتوب احسن ارجو الافاة والتوضيح اخي الكريم


----------



## NOC_engineer (17 أبريل 2013)

Moayad magdi قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم انا عندي حساب ف فورشيرد ونسخت الروابط حقت الأفلام عندي وبدأت انسخ رابط رابط ف محرك البحث عن الملفات ف فورشيرد بس بقول لي هذا الملف غير موجود مع العلم أني داخل من جهاز ايباد هل يدع كل الصيغ والملفات ولا ادخل من لابتوب احسن ارجو الافاة والتوضيح اخي الكريم


أخي الكريم 
بعد تسجيل الدخول الى حسابك على الفورشيرد .. أنسخ الرابط المطلوب وضعه في شريط العنوان للمتصفح اي Address Bar وأنقر على Enter
وبالنسبة للتحميل فهو أفضل من الحاسوب بالتأكيد


----------



## eliker bahij (27 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jabbar_k74 (29 يوليو 2013)

شكراً


----------



## jabbar_k74 (30 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعاً ...الى الاخوان الذين لم يستطيعوا الحصول على الافلام التعليمية المشار اليها في مشاركة أخونا العزيز (NOC-Engineer ) 
*************************************************************************
1-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ZQCRRZzXE
بعنوان ( Fracpoint Openhole Fracture Completion ) 
2-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VYW0vJPMKU 
بعنوان (Instrument of Drilling Rig ) 
3-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI1_mrFF_ko
بعنوان (Rig Instrument )
4-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBnaN9aSqa8 
بعنوان (Kelly System in Oil Drilling ) 
5-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B60dqCO0i0 
بعنوان (Measurement While Drilling ) 
6-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps-ZpiyX0QQ 
بعنوان (Oil and Gas Drill Stem Testing )
7-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahHWV8xGp-I 
بعنوان ( Oil and Gas drilling Slips )

*********************************************************
وجميع الافلام التعليمية الخاصة بالحفر تجدونها في هذه الصفحة على موقع اليوتيوب 

( http://www.youtube.com/user/OilDrillingLearn/videos ) 

*******************************************************
تحيات للجميع ....


----------



## NOC_engineer (10 أغسطس 2013)

jabbar_k74 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعاً ...الى الاخوان الذين لم يستطيعوا الحصول على الافلام التعليمية المشار اليها في مشاركة أخونا العزيز (NOC-Engineer )
> *************************************************************************
> 1-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ZQCRRZzXE
> بعنوان ( Fracpoint Openhole Fracture Completion )
> ...


بارك الله بكم أخي العزيز .. لكن غايتي من رفعها الى موقع ميديا فاير .. هو سهولة التحميل من هذا الموقع ، وصعوبة التحميل من موقع يو تيوب إلا بأستعمال برامج التحميل .. ومنها برنامج Internet Download Manager IDM
نتمنى لكم الفائدة مع جميع هذه الأفلام .. سواء تم تحميلها من هذا الموقع أو من اليوتيوب ..


----------



## jassim78 (24 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## DR.D (31 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا علي الرايط ويارب يكون شغال


----------



## al-senator (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك، وجزاك الله كُل خيّر


----------



## عندليب العراق1 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لجهودكم الله يحفظكم


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (20 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على نشرك للعلم
لكن لم اقدر فتح اي من الافلام ممكن ترشدني للطريقة المناسبة لاتمكن من مشاهدتها​


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*جميع الأفلام في صفحة واحدة*

أخوتي الكرام 
تم نشر جميع روابط الأفلام التعليمية على أحد المواقع العربية ..
يمكنكم الدخول اليها من هنا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (7 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## hani engineer (15 ديسمبر 2013)

زي الفل


----------



## hani engineer (15 ديسمبر 2013)

زي الفل


----------



## احمدناظم (8 مايو 2014)

مشكورين اخي تم التنزيل بارك الله بيك


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 مايو 2014)

Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا





hani engineer قال:


> زي الفل





احمدناظم قال:


> مشكورين اخي تم التنزيل بارك الله بيك



لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم .. تمنياتي لكم بالأستفادة من هذه المجموعة .. مع التقدير


----------

